# My mouse family :) (Picture heavy)



## Cillah (May 20, 2010)

I've been meaning to take photos of my mice for awhile now. I finally got around to taking photos of them today. Even with two people, it turned out to be a lot harder than it looks. A lot of the photos are bad quality but it is the best we could get. This has always been cross posted with another forum. Because I wanted to introduce them both places. I just managed to get it up on the other forum earlier than this one 

This is Button. My partner named her that because of her small size when we got her. Does anyone know what you would call her. With the colour on her rump and head?


















This is Fudge. She is the sweetest most placid girl I've ever owned. When people see the mice they love her because she just sits in their hand.


















This is our fuzz Azalea. We usually just call her Azzy. She loves Fudge and constantly makes nests for her. The day I collected them.. When I got home and put them in their cage straight away she started burying Fudge.


















This is our Satin boy Sheen. My partner decided on the name because he is shiny and seems to be a bit of a player.. So to speak


















The three boys I have. Dash is the BEW, Aero is the black self and Chase is the tan in the back.










This is Aero again. He got his name from my partner as well because he loves swinging off everything he can and jumping around like mad. He's fun to watch.










This is Dash. He was named by Gem who I got these three boys from. He really does live up to his name. He is fast and very, very crazy. One minute he is doing something somewhere and the next he's on the other side of the cage doing something completely different.










Last but not least my tan boy Chase. We named him Chase because he follows his big brother Dash around everywhere. He's the most timid but he's slowly coming out of his shell. He's a lovely boy.










So that's everyone! Sorry for the photo overload..

Thanks for looking


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty! We like pictures!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Such pretty mice! I love the fuzzy


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Button is even marked or broken marked; can't see her other side, but she looks pretty even from the front. You have some very lovely meeces. Your fuzzy is quite remarkable.


----------



## Cillah (May 20, 2010)

moustress said:


> Button is even marked or broken marked; can't see her other side, but she looks pretty even from the front. You have some very lovely meeces. Your fuzzy is quite remarkable.


Her other side doesn't have the stripe that goes back. It'sjust her face that is coloured on that side 

Thank you everyone for the compliments. I have a soft spot for my fuzzy girl too


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Chase is pretty


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Cute mice!! 
Fudge looks a poppet


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

They look so happy and well taken care of! Such lovely mice! I am very partial to broken fuzzies so dont be surprised if I steal Azzy!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get your BEW Dash? And can I "Borrow" him?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I think Sheen is very handsome...but I may be a bit biased. :lol:

Lovely collection of meeces Cilah

:love


----------



## horse656 (Jun 23, 2010)

lovely mice.
i love that azzy tried to bury fudge.


----------

